# DVI auf CINCH



## Giraffe (20. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen. Ich habe zuhause eine Gamecube und eine XBox 360 herumstehen, die ich gerne an meinen PC-Bildschirm(DVI, VGA und USB Anschlüsse) anschliessen. Und dies via den roten, den weissen und den gelben Stecker (RGB Cinch glaube ich)...geht so was überhaupt? hab mal bissel gegoogelt und habe ein paar links gefunden, bi mir aber nicht sicher, was die können...

Ebay Link 1

Ebay Link 2

kann mir da jemand helfen?

Gruss Giraffe


----------



## port29 (20. Mai 2009)

Sorry, aber ich habe jetzt nicht so ganz verstanden, was du machen möchtest.

Möchtest du die Spielekonsole (Ausgang Komponentenkabel) am Monitor (VGA, DVI) anschließen?

Du solltest dir jetzt aber im klaren sein, was die einzelnen Anschlüsse für Eigenschaften haben. DVI ist komplett digital, Komp. ist analog, VGA ist auch analog. Also Komp -> DVI wird absolut nicht gehen. Komp. -> VGA wäre technisch eigentlich möglich aber das geht nicht mit den kleinen Adaptern, die du bei deinen Links hattest.

Diese Adapter sind wirklich nur Adapter. Über DVI wird neben dem Digitalen Signal Parallel auch noch ein analoges VGA Signal mitübertragen. Dieses analoge Signal (RGB) wird dann einfach auf die richtigen Pins gesetzt und schon hat man deinen Adapter.


----------



## Giraffe (20. Mai 2009)

Erst mal danke für die schnelle Antwort!
Jep, genau das habe ich gemeint.
Ach so..hhm...gibt es da keine Alternativen? Hab im moment nicht so viel Geld(und ein Fernseher brauch ich eigentlich nicht)..


----------



## port29 (20. Mai 2009)

Giraffe hat gesagt.:


> Ach so..hhm...gibt es da keine Alternativen? Hab im moment nicht so viel Geld(und ein Fernseher brauch ich eigentlich nicht)..



http://www.oehlbach.com/CMS/product...che_empty.php&artnrsubmit.x=0&artnrsubmit.y=0


Naja, ein Kabel gibt es, aber wie du siehst, befindest du dich schon locker in einer anderen Preisklasse, als diese Dinger für 10€ aus Ebay. Zudem muss eben das Endgerät auch noch das Signal verarbeiten können, was nicht alle können - wenn man der Artikelbeschreibung auf der Seite folgt.


----------



## chmee (20. Mai 2009)

Cinch/RCA Rot/Weiss/Gelb sind eigentlich FBAS/Audio L/R. Da solltest Du mal explizit nachschauen, was da rauskommt. Ganz ehrlich, die preiswerteste Methode wäre es, Deinen Monitor zu verkaufen und einen zu holen, der auch Videosignale (FBAS/SVideo/Komponenten) verarbeiten kann. Alles andere ist teures Geld mit A/D-Konvertierung/Upscaling (Extron oder Folsom).

mfg chmee


----------

